
It May Not Feel Like Anything to Be an Alien - dnetesn
http://cosmos.nautil.us/feature/72/it-may-not-feel-like-anything-to-be-an-alien
======
mooreds
This is a fascinating book about consciousness and the future.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genesis_(novel)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genesis_\(novel\))

